# co-workers thunderbolt won't update to gingerbread



## SSmaster (Sep 6, 2011)

says there is no update available. Could it be that a previous attempt to update is on the SD card and needs to be deleted? I don't want to go snooping all over his phone trying out theories, I need a definitive fix before I start messing with it.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

before you do swooping in the SD card power off the phone, take battery out then the sim out for 30 secs, which will force a SIM reactivation when you power it back on and than try update again. 
obviously you can look in the SD card and that might help but if all fails you might have to factory reset the phone to get the update.

Why not just root it and go custom ROM







(I am sure your coworker is hesitant)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

After I returned to stock a few times in one night, I stopped vertigo the GB update too. I got the update from xda. It's an .exe that I assume is from HTC which isn't what I wanted but it was all I could find. If someone could find the RUU you could flash that as well.
Sorry I don't have links, I'm on my phone.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Forgot about RUU,

here's the link http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/24/exclusive-gingerbread-build-2-11-605-5-for-the-htc-thunderbolt-fixes-several-issues-from-the-previous-leak/


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Did the thunder bolt even get gingerbread yet. I know a lot did but I thought the last ota got pulled again leaving some still without it? Its been so long since I even checked anything official. Lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah it's had GB for a little while.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Did the thunder bolt even get gingerbread yet. I know a lot did but I thought the last ota got pulled again leaving some still without it? Its been so long since I even checked anything official. Lol


yeah it got an official GB OTA, which was halted because of bugs, but the bugs have since been fixed and a new OTA was pushed supposidly bug free


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

That's cool. This fragmentation is insane. Makes me feel bad for non rooted users. Get one update then have to wait a year and a half to finally get a new one which will then be pretty much outdated


----------

